# behavioral science + cognition - human + non



## leashedForLife

Researchers find two brain circuits involved with habitual learning

Dolphins use diplomacy in their communication

Multitasking is no problem for these brain cells: Individual brain cells can ID both cars and cats

Study shows significant positive outcomes following behavioral therapy for depression

Teen boys who attempted suicide more like to abuse partners as adults


----------



## leashedForLife

Carnivorous mammals track fruit abundance

Superstition proved to improve performance


----------



## Cat Detective

Do you have any thoughts on the links you posted - seems odd to post links and not have some kind of opinion on them......


----------



## leashedForLife

Cat Detective said:


> Do you have any thoughts on the links you posted - seems odd to post links and not have some kind of opinion on them...


this is all new-research, hun - if i have opinions, i mark them clearly. 
my intent is just to put LOTS of interesting new data out, just like setting out raisins, peanuts and grape-jelly 
with my birdseed - i want to put out something nourishing + diverting for everybodys brain.

think of them as brain-snacks, they can be a source of new ideas or a different POV - or just interesting, 
in their own right - like a new species; we don;t know what it eats yet, or who eats it, but its intriguing, anyway. 
--- t


----------



## Cat Detective

Interesting - I work in dementia care - humans - but also run my own rescue for cats ~ I personally have a 22 year old cat whom I suspect has some senility / dementia - would be interested in any linky you had on this - both for the benefit of my cat and for future / other cats.


----------



## leashedForLife

leashedForLife said:


> Superstition proved to improve performance


== opinion == 
i think THIS is interesting - but not the least surprising: 
if we are wearing that lucky-shirt, or our favorite-sneakers (trainers), we feel happier + more confident - 
so it is hardly surprising that our ebullience + assurance are measurable in better performance.

why did all those old-time horse-trainers + grooms get SO upset, when some #[email protected]! competitor stole the barn-buddy 
of their race-horse? *because the loss of the horses companion, often away from home, injured confidence, happiness... 
and ultimately, performance. * that goat, rooster, cat, pony, ___ was more than just a mascot - they were 
a reliable companion, and a security-blanket for a peripatetic racer.

many modern-day horses, as well as human-athletes, still have their superstitions + comforters. 
--- terry


----------



## leashedForLife

not physically being *seen* at the workplace dings our image - 
Telecommuting can be hazardous to your career

fears of liability injure public-access to fitness-facilities 
Liability issues limiting recreational use of public school facilities

GPS + human parameters / applications - 
GPS not just for driving but can be tool for crowd management 
tracking patient-recovery? 
understand patterns of use - at a mall, a zoo, a park, a school?


----------



## leashedForLife

Do contributions to public goods increase if publicly disclosed?


----------



## leashedForLife

Study: Specific PTSD symptoms related to anger and aggressiveness among Iraq/Afghanistan veterans

Politics is key to tackling widespread obesity, studies suggest

Apple juice improves behavior but not cognition in Alzheimer's patients

New study provides further evidence that apple juice can delay onset of Alzheimer's disease


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

leashedForLife said:


> this is all new-research, hun - if i have opinions, i mark them clearly.
> my intent is just to put LOTS of interesting new data out, just like setting out raisins, peanuts and grape-jelly
> with my birdseed - i want to put out something nourishing + diverting for everybodys brain.
> 
> think of them as brain-snacks, they can be a source of new ideas or a different POV - or just interesting,
> in their own right - like a new species; we don;t know what it eats yet, or who eats it, but its intriguing, anyway.
> --- t


*Are you implying you don't snack on these yourself?
No offence but we can all post links, copy/paste but surely it's wise to study the content you're posting first?*


----------



## leashedForLife

FREE SPIRIT said:


> * ...surely it's wise to study the content you're posting first?*


*study? :lol: * is there going to be a test?

if U don;t want to read it, don;t - if U do read it, fine. (shrug) if U read it and its interesting, great! :thumbup:


----------



## leashedForLife

Mongoose traditions shed light on evolution of human culture

Children living in areas where homicides committed have lower reading, verbal test scores


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

leashedForLife said:


> *study? :lol: * is there going to be a test?
> 
> if U don;t want to read it, don;t - if U do read it, fine. (shrug) if U read it and its interesting, great! :thumbup:


*My point being....How do you even know if the content in your links is accurate, informative, interesting, etc....if you claim you have not even checked it out? 
Very random in my opinion and you just keep churning out the links at such a rate you don't even seem to notice that you post stuff in forum sections such as Pet News, that is not even pet related. *


----------



## CarolineH

Your links as always are thought provoking and interesting and many appear to come from reputable and verified sources Terry. Sadly some of them may be too deep for some and may go unappreciated. Never mind, I am sure that those who hold an on going, in depth interest in the topics broached will enjoy them and offer their own opinions although as we all know, opinion does not always equal fact but we are all entitled to our views as long as they do not become aggressive ones towards the original poster.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

CarolineH said:


> *Your links as always are thought provoking and interesting and many appear to come from reputable and verified sources Terry. Sadly some of them may be too deep for some and may go unappreciated.* Never mind, I am sure that those who hold an on going, in depth interest in the topics broached will enjoy them and offer their own opinions although as we all know, opinion does not always equal fact but we are all entitled to our views as long as they do not become aggressive ones towards the original poster.


*Ah that is reassuring to know that someone has checked out these links, read the content and can verify it.....even though some of them may be too deep for some of us to appreciate. *


----------



## CarolineH

Not sure why you seem to be so 'bothered' by these links or their promotion FREESPIRIT? Why not simply bypass the thread if you're not interested?


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

CarolineH said:


> Not sure why you seem to be so 'bothered' by these links or their promotion FREESPIRIT? Why not simply bypass the thread if you're not interested?


*Hate to point out the obvious but you forgot the space between FREE and SPIRIT.
But in response to your question.....I DO BYPASS MOST OF THEM.....It just became apparant to me when stumbling across a couple of them that firstly they were clearly randomly posted in the wrong section and secondly the poster had claimed not to have read the information itself. I agree it is up to the individual if they find them interesting or informative but still maintain it is odd that a poster does not know anything about the content they are posting.*


----------



## leashedForLife

FREE SPIRIT said:


> How do you even know if the content in your links is accurate, informative, interesting, etc...
> if you claim you have not even checked it out?


where did i *claim not to have read* what i posted, spirit? 


FREE SPIRIT said:


> ...you post stuff in forum sections such as Pet News, that is not even pet related.


and where would U suggest i post them, spirit? :lol: no, don;t bother - it will be anatomical + probably awkward, 
if not painful + complex.

they are *news* because they are all recent research articles - 
some of which are about humans, who in case anyone on the Forum is in doubt, 
are still *animals - * some about other non-humans, or the environment we live in - 
and there are no topic-headings for Environment, Biology, etc.

*i;d be happy to propose some new Forums,* but for the moment, *news* goes here - whether its a volcano threatening to erupt, 
or a paleontology discovery. (shrug) U can always put me on *ignore*, ya know.  its OK.

cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## CarolineH

leashedForLife said:


> where did i *claim not to have read* what i posted, spirit?


Tut tut Terry! It is FREE SPIRIT, with a space!  Plus one should have written I and not 'i' and you should have done a capital W at the start of your question. I just thought I would point that out. :001_cool:

Caroline of Nitpickers Anonymous xx :arf:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

leashedForLife said:


> they are *news* because they are all recent research articles -
> some of which are about humans, who in case anyone on the Forum is in doubt,
> are still *animals - * some about other non-humans, or the environment we live in -
> and there are no topic-headings for Environment, Biology, etc.
> 
> *i;d be happy to propose some new Forums,* but for the moment, *news* goes here - whether its a *volcano threatening to erupt,*
> or a paleontology discovery.
> 
> cheers,
> --- terry


*I would suggest General chat would be the appropriate section for this kind of topic.....unless of course you have a pet Volcano? 
*



CarolineH said:


> Tut tut Terry! It is FREE SPIRIT, with a space!  . :001_cool:


*Nice to see you remembered the ALL important space. *


----------



## leashedForLife

CarolineH said:


> Tut tut Terry! It is FREE SPIRIT, with a space!  Plus one should have written I and not 'i' and you should have done
> a capital W at the start of your question. I just thought I would point that out. :001_cool:
> 
> Caroline of Nitpickers Anonymous xx :arf:


 *WoW - i am impressed, that Gypsy-woman sure knows her stuff, caro - 
U are free of my stultifying mind-control! :thumbup: Yippee! thats wonderful... *

if i;d known i was writing a thesis, i;d have had my style-book beside me :lol: 
and i would not have used emoticons :scared: academia frowns mightily over emoticons... 
so much for my doctoral defense of *Public-Service Announcements as a Distribution Algorithm of Science 
in Everyday Life... * (sob)... :cryin:


----------



## CarolineH

leashedForLife said:


> *WoW - i am impressed, that Gypsy-woman sure knows her stuff, caro - *
> *U are free of my stultifying mind-control! :thumbup: Yippee! thats wonderful... *


My therapist calls it 'progress' Terry. He says that in a few months time I will be able to think for myself and not have to agree with you all of the time anymore. However, I did bite him when I he jabbed me in the neck to get my attention and I don't think that has gone down too well. Do you think that is why there is now a big yellow van outside with two men in white coats getting out? Oh! They are carrying a syringe and a jacket with lots of straps hanging from it! Looks like party time!


----------



## JANICE199

CarolineH said:


> My therapist calls it 'progress' Terry. He says that in a few months time I will be able to think for myself and not have to agree with you all of the time anymore. However, I did bite him when I he jabbed me in the neck to get my attention and I don't think that has gone down too well. Do you think that is why there is now a big yellow van outside with two men in white coats getting out? Oh! They are carrying a syringe and a jacket with lots of straps hanging from it! Looks like party time!


*:lol::lol: if you are in need of a therapist what conclusion should we come to?
Please or offend i think FREE SPIRIT has a valid point.:thumbup:*


----------



## leashedForLife

CarolineH said:


> My therapist... says that in a few months time I will be able to think for myself and not have to agree with you all of the time anymore. However, I did bite him when I he jabbed me in the neck to get my attention and I don't think that has gone down too well.


 oh, dearie dear... 
:nonod: that was understandable, caro, but those defensive impulses are really not popular; 
perhaps snarling at him mentally whilst smiling noncommitally would have been better, but hindsight is always 20/20. 
did he Alpha-roll U, :scared: or just threaten to use a shock-collar? 


CarolineH said:


> ...there is now a big yellow van outside with two men in white coats... carrying a syringe and a jacket with lots of straps hanging from it! Looks like party time!


aww, i always MISS the best parties... let me know when U can have visitors, hun. 
i can;t bring flowers cuz it;ll be mental-travel, but i;ll bring some new poetry and a song or 3.  
hope the ward-nurse is nice... 
--- terry


----------



## leashedForLife

JANICE199 said:


> :lol: if you are in need of a therapist what conclusion should we come to?


this was the *gist of a PM* sent by a fellow-Forum-member, janice - 
that my incredible mental powers were controlling these poor helpless minions, 
and that i was responsible for their sad mental state. :nonod: i had *no* idea...

i could not find a priest available for an emergency-exorcism, and i was frankly scared of the only Voodoun around - 
but i found an ancient Gypsy-woman who came highly-recommended, and she sure seems to have done the trick! :thumbup: 
_Merlins-mum_ no longer rolls-over + pees in my presence, which is good cuz the carpet was taking a beating... 
all that steam cleaning, ya know.  very hard on the fibres!

i think the talk-therapy was progressing nicely, up to the point where *caroline* bit the therapist - 
but that neck-jab was definitely a provocative incident, he really should not poke people, it makes them cranky. 
IMO of course - he is the psychiatrist, after all.  perhaps it might be useful to ask therapists, just as we do trainers, 
_How often are U bitten? Do U have any bite-scars?_ 
past-behavior being the best predictor of future behavior, if the therapist has made patients angry-enuf to bite 
in the past, s/he might not be the best choice for ones mental-hygiene.

just a thought, 
--- terry


----------



## leashedForLife

Sex, drugs and moral goals: Study of reproductive strategies and recreational drug use

Crayfish brain may offer rare insight into human decision making

Experience shapes the brain's circuitry throughout adulthood


----------



## JANICE199

leashedForLife said:


> this was the *gist of a PM* sent by a fellow-Forum-member, janice -
> that my incredible mental powers were controlling these poor helpless minions,
> and that i was responsible for their sad mental state. :nonod: i had *no* idea...
> 
> i could not find a priest available for an emergency-exorcism, and i was frankly scared of the only Voodoun around -
> but i found an ancient Gypsy-woman who came highly-recommended, and she sure seems to have done the trick! :thumbup:
> _Merlins-mum_ no longer rolls-over + pees in my presence, which is good cuz the carpet was taking a beating...
> all that steam cleaning, ya know.  very hard on the fibres!
> 
> i think the talk-therapy was progressing nicely, up to the point where *caroline* bit the therapist -
> but that neck-jab was definitely a provocative incident, he really should not poke people, it makes them cranky.
> IMO of course - he is the psychiatrist, after all.  perhaps it might be useful to ask therapists, just as we do trainers,
> _How often are U bitten? Do U have any bite-scars?_
> past-behavior being the best predictor of future behavior, if the therapist has made patients angry-enuf to bite
> in the past, s/he might not be the best choice for ones mental-hygiene.
> 
> just a thought,
> --- terry


*PLEASE explain why the thought behind this post.
My post wasn't aimed at you,unless you are the other part of a Siamese twin,who's name is obvious.*


----------



## leashedForLife

Even if they are absent from the home, men can learn to become better fathers

Working parents no longer have to do it tough

A new view of fossils: The behavior of ancient life forms


----------



## leashedForLife

Talking on your cell phone while driving may be hazardous to your close relationships

Study shows babies grasp number, space and time concepts

Mutations on 3 genes could predispose people to suicidal behaviour


----------



## CarolineH

leashedForLife said:


> Talking on your cell phone while driving may be hazardous to your close relationships
> 
> Study shows babies grasp number, space and time concepts
> 
> Mutations on 3 genes could predispose people to suicidal behaviour


Now now Terry. Go towards the nice man with the syringe, there's a good hoooooooooman. Let him put the nice jacket on, don't struggle or he won't be able to fasten the buckles and make you feel all nice and secure. 

Mods could move this thread to the right catagory if they wanted to. I am sure they will if they see fit.  Until then, I shall continue with my therapy and carry on taking ze pills. :lol:


----------



## leashedForLife

KEEP CALM AND CARRY ON


CarolineH said:


> ...I shall continue with my therapy and carry on taking ze pills. :lol:


Google Image Result for http://www.foundla.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/getexcited-andmakethings.jpg :thumbsup:


----------



## CarolineH

Terry hun, you has lost it!


----------



## leashedForLife

marion..d said:


> just love apple pie.
> u will have to put the link up for the recipe...


Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - my nominee: Meat-Free Monday recipe


----------



## leashedForLife

CarolineH said:


> Terry hun, you has lost it!


 but i *just* found it!...  darn.

:001_tt2:


----------



## Nonnie

On topic please. If you aren't interested in the subject, then refrain from posting.
The thread title is very clear.

Any further bickering and members will be infracted.

I shall leave this thread here LFL, as it will get lost in general chat, and i can't see what harm its doing being in this seldom used section.


----------



## leashedForLife

thanks, nonnie. :thumbsup: back to topic...

More than just the baby blues


----------



## CarolineH

leashedForLife said:


> thanks, nonnie. :thumbsup: back to topic...
> 
> More than just the baby blues


Do other animals ever suffer from the 'baby blues' do you think or is it just a human thing?


----------



## leashedForLife

CarolineH said:


> Do other animals ever suffer from the 'baby blues' do you think or is it just a human thing?


since i grew-up on a farm, with livestock plus the indoor-pets (Siamese), there were a LOT of babies, caro - 
and i was the midwife for the sheep-flock by 12-YO, my sire was not into it. so i saw the moms + lambs up-close, 
from birth on - and our ewe-lambs stayed, we only sold ram-lambs.

i never *saw* anything that i would describe as depression in non-human moms; 
the oxytocin rush seemed to make them if anything, glow with contentment. 
the cat-moms were purring and kneading, ewes were murmuring to their lambs, 
they seemed much-too caught up in tending to be depressed.

the ONLY animal we ever had who was a failure as a mother was a ewe-lamb who was given to us to replace 
one killed by a neighbors dog - they chose a hideous breed, so i did not like her to begin with, and her wool-quality 
was poor --- she was a Dorset, and our sheep-flock was Suffolk (black-face and white body) ewes, one Lincoln ewe 
(tall, long cocoa-brown face, white fleece), and a Cheviot ram (small, neat, white face + clean legs).

the Dorset ewe was not only ugly as sin, she was unthrifty and did not grow well or muscle-out... 
and *worst of all!,* she tried to KNEEL ON her first lamb, within minutes of birth! 
i thought it might be confusion, i mean she was a 1st-time mum - 
so i lifted him out of the straw, checked him over, made sure he was (so far as i could tell from looking) 
*normal*, and set him back down. he went to her bag to nurse, a bit wobbly but looking good, 
she turned her head to nose his butt - all very normal - and then suddenly she THREW him with her head, 
knocking him about 3-feet away, walked over to him, and nosed him roughly, and AGAIN tried 
to kneel on him -  this time there was no possible misunderstanding, she intended to kill him.

so we bottle-reared the lamb, and she was sold for slaughter at 15-MO. 
it was quite a shock, but none of her genes stayed in our flock; her son was sold as an Easter-lamb, 
the local Greek community loved our pasture-raised lamb.

so i would say, IME, depression post-birth seems to be a human thing. 
of course, i can only see behavior; i am not testing for stress-chemistry and so on. 
JMO + IME, 
--- terry


----------



## CarolineH

leashedForLife said:


> so i would say, IME, depression post-birth seems to be a human thing.
> of course, i can only see behavior; i am not testing for stress-chemistry and so on.
> JMO + IME,
> --- terry


Hmmm interesting. I bred corgis a couple of times (many years back) and never noted any sort of post birth depression in the mother, quite the opposite. I have also more recently bred rabbits, guinea pigs and chinchillas and also never noticed any sort of 'down time' in mothers after the births. All as you say, seemed content and happy, unless of course there were complications after the prenancy such as infection. I did have a guinea pig who would not care for her babies so I fostered them onto a couple of other sows and allowed the mother to remain as a pet, never breeding for them again. I kept one of the litter, a sow and she too proved to be a poor mother so I did not include that line in my breeding programme anymore.


----------



## leashedForLife

CarolineH said:


> I did have a guinea pig who would not care for her babies so I fostered them onto a couple of other sows and allowed the mother to remain as a pet, never breeding for them again. I kept one of the litter, a sow and she too proved to be a poor mother so I did not include that line in my breeding programme anymore.


yes - 
it seems mothering-skills are highly heritable, and in some species, SEEing moms with babies or *being* mothered well 
oneself, are critical components - gorillas like humans, need mom-models to observe, it is not all instinct - 
in the wild, gorillas live in bands and young-Fs watch tending with great attention; they also ask to hold the baby, 
so by the time they have their own, they have some practice handling older infants - no new-mom will casually hand-off 
a delicate newborn to an untested teen or pre-teen! 
so the 1st newborn they usually handle is their own; by then they have held some 5 to over a dozen infants at various ages.

breeding any F who has poor mothering-skills more than once is risky; keeping their progeny, M or F, 
is often a wasted effort.  no matter how perfect the markings, body type, etc, they are not good prospects. 
sad, but true - they are an end-point, and may be good pets or competition animals, but not sires or dams. 
all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## leashedForLife

Q and A - Gangster Sparrows - Question - NYTimes.com

In Search of Gray-Shanked Doucs - Scientist at Work Blog - NYTimes.com


----------



## leashedForLife

Really? - The Claim - Mosquitoes Are Attracted to Women More Than to Men - Question - NYTimes.com

A Boy and His Kalashnikov - Dot Earth Blog - NYTimes.com

Study: More can be done more to help smokers quit


----------



## Spellweaver

JANICE199 said:


> *:lol::lol: if you are in need of a therapist what conclusion should we come to?
> Please or offend i think FREE SPIRIT has a valid point.:thumbup:*


And so do I. Surely the whole point of a forum is to discuss things. If I wanted to randomly read any sort of rubbish I would surf the net. I am all in favour of someone posting a link to either support a point he or she is trying to make, or even to say "I saw this, what do you think about it?". However, to post links willy-nilly, with no attempt at discussion, is pointless.

I also think the sarcastic ganging up on someone who makes a valid point does no-one any favours, nor does the supercilious "i can read them, enjoy them and understand them so I am better than you" attitude.

In my opinion, those who can discuss things in a friendly, lucid and cogent way (as Free Spirit can and does) are the backbone of a forum.


----------



## CarolineH

It is weird how mozzies and other biting insects can be more attracted to some people than to others. I know that they are attracted to me! Maybe I taste sweet?


----------



## leashedForLife

CarolineH said:


> ...mozzies and other biting insects can be more attracted to some people than to others.
> I know that they are attracted to me! Maybe I taste sweet?


hey, caro! :--) 
my elder-sis must be mozzie-candy  we were camping on Assatague Island in anticipation of the pony-penning 
and annual swim, and we were standing outside in shade, around 1-pm (since mozzies BITE at certain times by species, 
time is relevant), and i counted 23 mosquitoes on one sleeveless arm!  i am not kidding - 
there were so many on her forearm, they looked like sparsely-scattered sequins. 
yet she was slathered with so much DEET-saturated repellent, i could not stand down-wind 
but moved with the breeze :lol: to save my nose from the stink.

meanwhile, i am wearing NO repellent - and in 5 days + 4 nights, got 5 bites, all on my ankles. 
granted, i wore long-sleeves + long-pants of light fabrics, but still... the air around her simply hummed.

my younger-sis is somewhere between the 2 of us - not a lure for hordes, nor a rare target.

the part that REALLY puzzled me, tho - *my mother never got a *bump* when bitten my a mosquito.* :confused1: 
i have not met anyone yet who has mentioned that, and i found it very amazing - its the saliva that makes 
the reaction, with its anticoagulant - but of course, my mother found it utterly unremarkable, as it was normal, 
for her. all 3 of my sibs, myself + my sire, got bumps from skeeter-bites - not huge, 
no wild colors, just a small flat disk.

i wonder how many ppl have *no* reaction to a mosquito-bite? more Qs than As, 
--- terry


----------



## leashedForLife

this is not a hot discussion-area; 
*there are PAGES on pages before i joined of single-post threads in this area, 
going back probably years - i did not check.* in Sept + Oct of 2009, 
more than half of the posts in Pet-News were from *testmg80*, 
and at least half of those are not about *pets* strictly speaking.

here are UN-commented posts from the 1st four-pages of posts, 
ignoring all of my posts + any post with even one comment: 
----------------------------------------
comments / views / poster 
0 -------- / --- 34 / pickle 
0 -------- / ---- 38 / j bullard 
0 ------- / ---- 74 / testmg80 
0 ------- / ---- 81 / testmg80 
0 ------ / ---- 71 / testmg80 
0 ------ / ----- 61 / testmg80 
0 ----- / ----- 46 / jen24

there are posts from *testmg80* that have been viewed (and one assumes, READ) over 200 times - 
without a single comment.  does that mean it was pointless to post it? *not if the # of views is a measure. *
comments are not mandatory - ppl do, or do not.

cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## leashedForLife

Straw Hats, a Horse and Buggy  and Propane - Green Blog - NYTimes.com

The Human Phenome Project - Opinionator Blog - NYTimes.com


----------



## CarolineH

_The Mods seem to be happy for these links to be on the little used Pet News board.  So I can't see what the beef is with some folks? :confused1:_

Anyways, with regards to your first link in the post above Terry, the Amish are also into puppy farming too are they not? I know that Victoria Stilwell has been involved in campaigns against their 'trade' only last year.
Victoria Stilwell Positively | Videos


----------



## leashedForLife

CarolineH said:


> ...the Amish are also into puppy farming too are they not?


yes - 
especially in Penna + Ohio, as are the Mennonites, and a few other farm-oriented *simple people* - meaning those who eschew 
many mod-cons in preference to horse-plowing, water-wheel mills, and other early-industrial and pre-industrial tools + techniques.

but there are probably *at least* as many good upstanding Baptists + Lutherans + Episcopalians + Catholics, 
or whatever other religious flavor, who breed for a buck... *and nobody connects their religion to their side-income.* 
in North Carolina there are scads of ppl who breed toy-sized breeds, deliberate cross-breeds, big dogs, medium breeds, 
whatever - and i have yet to have a puppy-buyer tell me _*what religion their NC-puppy-miller ascribed to :lol: *_

for all i know, there may be more Adventist or snake-handling or reconstructed-Druids down there, 
breeding + selling pups for money under p*ss-poor standards of care - inbreeding, no screening, no vax, 
dirty environs, sold underage, parasites, etc. 
i really don;t care if the dude or dudette is a born-again Redemptionist who preaches in tongues - 
i just want them to STOP pumping out pups like factory-widgets. :mad5: it really gets me.

sorry, but with NC so close, i have seen a truly staggering belly-full of scrawny, potty, Demo-bald, 
filthy, fearful pups and dogs, over the past decade - if i was introduced to one of those BREEDERS, 
i would be hard-pressed not to spit on them, and i CERTAINLY wouldn;t want to touch one... they have IMO 
*an adult-version of cooties,* and i don;t want to catch their nonchalant dispassionate **use** of dogs 
as purely puppy-factories.

_if DoG would unleash divine retribution and have celestial lightning burn their houses down, things might change; 
the fire-dept might then see the pitiable state of the pups + dogs, and they would FINALLY be arrested + charged. _ 
we live in hope, 
--- terry


----------



## leashedForLife

Motivation Doesn't Have To Be Conscious - Is Your Left Hand More Motivated Than Your Right?


----------



## CarolineH

Fascinating stuff Terry. That's probably why a dog will happily work just as hard for a tiny 1cm square titbit as it would for a larger titbit? It is not aware of how big the reward is, just that there will be something good coming it's way if it does as asked?


----------



## leashedForLife

CarolineH said:


> ...probably why a dog will happily work just as hard for a tiny 1cm square titbit as... for a larger titbit?


could well be, caro... :yesnod: 
i know owners are always *stunned* how teeny my treats are, and snort that *THEIR dog won;t work for that...* 
and lo n behold, he does handstands, or she does cartwheels,  while they gulp like fish :lol: i love that moment, 
:thumbup: their 80# dog busting his rear for a 1/8th inch square of freeze-dried venison,  
its so small, if i drop it on the carpet, only the dogs NOSE can find it; mere human-eyes are useless. 
- t


----------



## leashedForLife

A person's language may influence how he thinks about other people


----------



## leashedForLife

New Zealand woman has rare foreign accent syndrome 
caused by lesions in speech-area


----------



## leashedForLife

Researchers find mice cages alter brains

Study Shows Electrical Fields Influence Brain Activity

'Tough love' no good for obesity interventions


----------



## leashedForLife

Great apes 'play' tag to keep competitive advantage (w/ Video)



> _ The research is the first to consider if animals respond to unfair situations in a natural social setting.
> Previous studies have all been carried out in laboratories.
> 
> Dr Davila Ross said: This study shows a new opportunistic side to apes.
> Our findings on gorilla play show important similarities with the childrens game of tag. Not only did the gorillas
> in our study hit their playmates and then run away chased by their playmates, but they also switched their roles
> when hit so the chaser became the chased and vice-versa. _


----------



## leashedForLife

Studies explore effects of war on former child soldiers

Young children especially vulnerable to effects of 9/11

Sri Lankan children affected by war, tsunami, daily stressors


----------



## leashedForLife

Vietnam restricts online games after murder cases

Crowd dynamics in the spotlight after Duisburg disaster

Western diet link to ADHD


----------



## leashedForLife

The secret to sniffing out a safe supper

turns out the brain has subsets of dedicated areas for TYPES of smells - 
this is just one such system in mice


----------



## leashedForLife

Behavior problems in school linked to 2 types of families



> _ "This study shows that *cold and controlling* family environments are linked
> to a growing cascade of difficulties for children in their first three years of school,
> from aggressive and disruptive behavior to depression and alienation," Sturge-Apple explains.
> "...also... children from families marked by *high levels of conflict and intrusive parenting*
> increasingly struggle with anxiety and social withdrawal as they navigate their early school years."
> 
> The three-year study... examines relationship patterns in 234 families with six-year-old children.
> The research team identified three distinct family profiles: one happy, termed cohesive,
> and two unhappy, termed disengaged and enmeshed.
> 
> *Cohesive families are characterized by harmonious interactions, emotional warmth,
> and firm but flexible roles for parents and children.* "Think the Cosby family,"
> says Sturge-Apple, offering an example from the popular TV series about the affable Huxtable family.
> 
> *Enmeshed families... may be emotionally involved and display modest amounts of warmth,
> but they struggle with high levels of hostility, destructive meddling, and a limited sense
> of the family as a team.*
> ...the emotionally messy Barone family in the... sitcom Everybody Loves Raymond [is] a good example
> of an enmeshed family.
> 
> ...*disengaged families... are marked by cold, controlling, and withdrawn relationships. *
> The seemingly pleasant suburban family in the movie Ordinary People provides a classic illustration
> of a disengaged family, according to the authors. Reacting to the death of their oldest son,
> the parents in the film retreat emotionally, creating a barren home environment
> in which feelings cannot be discussed. _


----------



## leashedForLife

Study shows 3-month-olds are sensitive to emotional cues referring to objects in the world


----------



## leashedForLife

Children and adults see the world differently

their visual perception is separate from hearing, touch, etc, as opposed to adults, 
who merge perceptions into a gestalt of many senses.


----------



## leashedForLife

Brain potentials reveal spectator effect

observer: merely records 
parallel: if the player wins, the spectator wins; if the player loses, the spectator loses 
reverse: if the player wins, nothing happens; if the player loses, the spectator wins.


----------

